# Excel Tabelle drehen



## santange (2. März 2004)

Ich habe eine Tabelle in Excel erstellt, jetzt stellt sich heraus, es wäre besser die Tabelle zu drehen d.h. Spalten in Zeilen und Zeilen in Spalten.

Ist das möglich?

Danke für jeden Tip.


----------



## Leola13 (2. März 2004)

Hai,

das ist möglich.

Bearbeiten - Kopieren - Inhalte einfügen und da im Menü "Transponieren" anklicken.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. März 2004)

Das geht eingeschränkt oder je nach vorhandenen Daten mit einer Pivottabelle:

Menü : Daten -> "Pivot-Tabelle- und......."


----------



## santange (2. März 2004)

Vielen Dank für die superschnelle Antwort Jungs.

Es hat geklappt.

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------

